

Elephant 2000: A Programming Language Based on Speech Acts (1989) - brudgers
http://www-formal.stanford.edu/jmc/elephant/elephant.html

======
seanmcdirmid
Some of the features remind me of
[http://www.ics.uci.edu/~lopes/documents/oopsla03/oopslaonwar...](http://www.ics.uci.edu/~lopes/documents/oopsla03/oopslaonward03.pdf)
(Beyond AOP: Toward Naturalistic Programming)

------
whitten
The Arc programming language is intended to be a more "futuristic" one. Does
it have anything described in Elephant 2000 ?

------
pavlov
I think the date given in the HN title is off: googling suggests that the
paper is actually from 1989. (Presumably 1998 is when it was published on the
website.)

~~~
dang
Thanks; fixed.

